# Virtual machine for FreeBSD



## nerozero (Nov 8, 2016)

Dear ALL

Could you please recommend me a virtual machine for FreeBSD? 
I need to host some small project which will require a dedicated hardware for Linux. 
Oracle Virtual Box, IMHO - quite slow and heavy.
The project doesn't require any GUI staff.

Thanks in advance


----------



## SirDice (Nov 8, 2016)

Why don't you try FreeBSD's own hypervisor? 

https://wiki.freebsd.org/bhyve/

I highly recommend using sysutils/vm-bhyve to manage them.


----------



## nerozero (Nov 8, 2016)

Wow ! Thank you. I will try it!


----------



## nerozero (Nov 8, 2016)

Does hypervisor works only on BSD - AMD64?  In i386:
`# kldload vmm
kldload: can't load vmm: No such file or directory`


----------



## SirDice (Nov 8, 2016)

I'm not 100% sure, but I'd say, yes it requires a 64 bit CPU and OS.


----------



## nerozero (Nov 8, 2016)

Thank you so much for quick reply!


----------

